# Many uses for scrap PEX



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't throw out your scrap PEX it might be worth something...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bet it tastes better than copper too.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Bet it tastes better than copper too.


 It really doesn't.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL at 0:49 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Note to everyone: Don't quite yer day job....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

On a serious note, scrap PEX tubing cut into 12" pieces make for good pipe strapping.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It also comes in handy when the neighbor's dog decides not to sleep in on Saturday morning. :furious:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> It also comes in handy when the neighbor's dog decides not to sleep in on Saturday morning. :furious:


My two dogs just love chewing on pex....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> My two dogs just love chewing on pex....



Mine too. He also loves fetching 1.5" or 2" PVC couplings.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Will said:


> On a serious note, scrap PEX tubing cut into 12" pieces make for good pipe strapping.


Please explain?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You can set up different colors of wirsbo and burn like a candle. The reps long ago showed us when they were first introducing it around here. Supposedly is nontoxic.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> Please explain?


Example- I use scrap pex to strap pex lines together with zip ties while keeping a nice uniform look..

I cut 1" peaces of pex and make a V notch on each end. Then I hold the pex feed and return into the V notches and use 1 zip tie inside to strap both lines


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> Please explain?


Pictures speak louder than words.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Will said:


> Pictures speak louder than words.


Thats poopey work


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

walker426 said:


> Thats poopey work


Can't see it from my house. 

Sometimes repipe jobs wind up that way because you're dealing with a budget and access issues.

I am sure the original polybutylene wasn't any better.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

That poly should of been alright with the cu fiitings. At least they proly used 90 ,s


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Good Gawd I'm glad I don't have to install that crap...........


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Will said:


> Pictures speak louder than words.


Doesn't look bad, aside from the strapping. The scrap pieces of pex look hack at best

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

sikxsevn said:


> Doesn't look bad, aside from the strapping. The scrap pieces of pex look hack at best


I don't mind the straps as they look very functional, even though they've been McGyvered. 

I just wish those water lines weren't blocking the overflow. Have some pity on the poor guy that's going to have to replace that thing. Especially that slip joint union somebody installed.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I don't mind the straps as they look very functional, even though they've been McGyvered.
> 
> I just wish those water lines weren't blocking the overflow. Have some pity on the poor guy that's going to have to replace that thing. Especially that slip joint union somebody installed.



I agree it looks like crap, but it will work flawlessly. Piping is not in a bind, and will outlast me. Thinking back on that job, I beleive we had to pipe that from cutting an access under a staircase. The tub was a soaking tub with a pony wall so we could feed the pipe from the top, from under the slab, or from the other side. Only option was through the void under the staircase. Taking the tile off was not an option, so we piped it anyway we could. It's all covered up with Sheetrock, and I haven't lost any sleep from it, because it's never going to give them issues. :rockon:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Never say " Never "


----------



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

If i need a spacer to sit between a pipe clip and a wall I will use a bit of scrap white pex to match the pipe clip.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice PEX flute but I keep my scrap PEX in the trash can


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Can't see it from my house.
> 
> Sometimes repipe jobs wind up that way because you're dealing with a budget and access issues.
> 
> I am sure the original polybutylene wasn't any better.


I would say if you have enough room to swing a hammer to nail your pex to the board that's held by spray foam you don't have a issue on accessibility!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

turd-chaser said:


> I would say if you have enough room to swing a hammer to nail your pex to the board that's held by spray foam you don't have a issue on accessibility!


Something wrong with your eyes, son?

Now, do us both a favor and scroll up and look at that picture again.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Will said:


> Pictures speak louder than words.


That is some of the worst piping I've ever seen...I didn't call it plumbing cause it doesn't deserve to be called that


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Something wrong with your eyes, son?
> 
> Now, do us both a favor and scroll up and look at that picture again.


Looks like enough room to do nice work to me


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Scrap pex can be used to beat the crap out of a home inspector......


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Scrap pex can be used to beat the crap out of a home inspector......


Fill it with water and freeze it first and you can beat the legs off of folding chairs.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> Scrap pex can be used to beat the crap out of a home inspector......


So long as he isn't a member of "nacho.com" :laughing:

You don't want the entire "Middle Initial Brigade" raining fire down on you...

Do you, [email protected] L Plumber... :jester:


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Something wrong with your eyes, son?
> 
> Now, do us both a favor and scroll up and look at that picture again.




My bad "screwed" still looks like **** bro. go back and fix it


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

turd-chaser said:


> My bad


No worries, someone will be along shortly to kick you back from whence you came, Linas.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

turd-chaser said:


> My bad "screwed" still looks like **** bro. go back and fix it


 
How much money should the home owner put into their 1976 Fleetwood single wide mobile home. The homeowner may have already had to decide between eating and repairing the plumbing. 

Some of you guys just think everyone has a vast budget, surprise their are people struggling.


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

Im sorry to everyone on this thread that I just guess I did not realize that it cost extra to show a little workmanship.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

turd-chaser said:


> Im sorry to everyone on this thread that I just guess I did not realize that it cost extra to show a little workmanship.


Why don't you tell us a little more about yourself in an intro thread....


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

turd-chaser said:


> Im sorry to everyone on this thread that I just guess I did not realize that it cost extra to show a little workmanship.


The workmanship actually looks decent. Since the advent of flexible plastic for domestic water distribution piping it's been a real b!tch to be able to run PEX in a neat and professional looking manner (especially once you turn the HW on and the wet spaghetti noodle thing starts happening!)
Bits of pex screwed on (looks like screws to me) as hangers or clips seems a bit shlocky at first glance but in a concealed location you can be sure that they won't snap off like a P-clip or secure too snug like a nail-on talon clip. Basically you should end up with well secured piping that won't slap around in the walls in a water hammer situation yet there's enough allowance for expansion/contraction.
I haven't seen the jobsite or enough pics to convince me that it's the work of a hack. Not sure either if I'll be securing PEX in that manner tomorrow, but I'm always trying to keep up with new and innovative means to provide happiness to my customers when they use their fixtures.

I DO like the bend supports in lieu of elbows. I do that as much as I can on 1/2" runs of any distance.

My 2¢. :whistling2:


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

turd-chaser said:


> I would say if you have enough room to swing a hammer to nail your pex to the board that's held by spray foam you don't have a issue on accessibility!


i agree


----------



## Gaines21 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's great


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jnohs said:


> i agree


 How's is this waa waaa waaaaa be jnohs is still a member of this site?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> How's is this waa waaa waaaaa be jnohs is still a member of this site?


Nothing in the rules says a member has to be popular or even liked. If he is working in the plumbing trade then he meets the site's criteria. 

Legitimacy is not a requirement to post on the Z. Otherwise, all the JP's bragging about the virtues of side work would have banned long ago.

If for no other reason than to serve as an example of what not to do, his membership to the Z should last as long as he can stand it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> How's is this waa waaa waaaaa be jnohs is still a member of this site?


Are you the PZ police? Get over it....

Get back on topic.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> Are you the PZ police? Get over it....
> 
> Get back on topic.


If he's the police, does that make you J. E. Hoover? :laughing:

(Hope I used the right name...)

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Solar panel made from scrap pex http://www.builditsolar.com/Experimental/PEXCollector/Construction.htm


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a place that buys scrap pex and other plastics http://www.vikoz.com/home.html


----------



## thepmac (Apr 26, 2011)

I use little rings of scrap pex to level out toilet bowls when the tile setters don't know how to use a level


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> How's is this waa waaa waaaaa be jnohs is still a member of this site?


it says you are hearing impaired. i blink cause i have a nervous tick. jnhons may post before looking or thinking, we all have our issues ,but like il plumber said, we are all plumbers and if someone needs kicked from site it is the admins. who shall decide. if people were kicked for thinking before they posted then this would be a lonely site. yall kiss and make up.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

In the old days of poly beut when on large jobs and many plumbers at the same work site, you had to be very cautious because you never new when a little ball of putty was gonna leave a welt on your carcus! Thats right they make for great blow guns and you can even shoot around corners!:thumbup:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive never used pex and don't really plan on it, I make hula hoops for the little ones out of poly gas pipe and prob could do the same with that crap


----------

